# Opinions wanted



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
It's been a while since I've been on here but I'm going to try to be on the forum more often now.
I would like a few opinions on a something that I know I will soon have to deal with. 
I lost my main pair of rams a while back that lives in my 70 gallon tank. (One of the reasons why I wasn't on for a while, kinda got bummed out) Just recently my lfs had a sale going on and I was able to get 4 rams for a really good price. It was one male and three females. I had them in my tank one week and I found eggs with a female and the male guarding them... The eggs got eaten but now I'm planning on what to do for the next spawn. I'm trying to decide whether I should leave the next batch of eggs with the rams or if I should take them out and raise them myself. My concerns are 1. The other fish in the tank may eat the fry and 2. That the tank is so large it may be difficult to get the fry out without tearing down the entire tank. With that though I would love to have the parents take care of the fry. I would love to hear everyone's opinion.
PJ


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

if you remove the eggs they will probably spawn again each time you remove them...
know its different with guppies as they are like mice but I just leave them be and let nature take its course.
maybe provide a place where they will spawn that keeps eggs hidden where they can protect them easier


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I've taken eggs out once before but I've wanted to let the parents raise the young. I've heard it has some benefits. The tank I planted and has a very large piece of mopani wood in it along with rocks that make some nice sized caves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are 2 ways to go here..if you want the pair to raise the fry try to set up a 10-15 gallon tank for them..plants,gravel etc..no other fish...give them a nice flat piece of rock to lay the eggs on..
if they spawn a couple of times and still eat the eggs set up a 5 or 10 gallon bare tank..nothing but a heater and a sponge filter..get some methylene blue to use as anti fungal agent..when they spawn pull the eggs and put several drops of the meth blue directly on the eggs...then add some to the tank and place the eggs in .....once the eggs start to hatch start doing water changes to get rid of the meth blue..about 25% each day...
make sure you have a high quality food ready for the fry..you will need a very fine powder..


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks loha. 
I will go ahead and try that route. I have a tank just sitting right now so I will get it ready for the rams. As for the high quality powder food do you have anything in mind? I know that you sell food do you have any suggestions? I fed a batch of mine baby brine and it seemed to go well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

